# Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC



## Sunjy (17. März 2013)

*Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Grüße

Kurz und knapp welches ist den das kleinste Gehäuse für einen GamingPC? Wichtig wäre das eine anständige GPu reinpasst.. Sowas wie ne 670GTX oder 7970. Auch sollte eine normale Übertaktung möglich sein.
auch wäre eine vernünftige Kabelführung wichitg. 

Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen.?


----------



## Thallassa (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Also vernünftige Kabelführung kannst du bei kleineren Gehäusen echt knicken.
Und das kleinste im Bezug auf? Länge, Breite, Tiefe oder Gesamtvolumen?


----------



## Esinger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

hier das vieleicht .schön klein gut
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Mini/...-ITX+Gehäuse+-+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article


----------



## Sunjy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

jo das hab ich schon gesehen das find ich auch ganz nice.. aber ich hätte gern eher sowas in Shuttle größe falls es da noch was anständiges gibt.


----------



## Esinger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

oder sowas vieleicht?
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Mini/...120+Advanced,+Mini-ITX,+ohne+Netzteil.article
und die anderen mini gehäuse machen keinen sinn da man keine richtige grafikkarte einbauen kann ,wenn man sowas sucht von der grösse eine shuttle pc case.


----------



## Sunjy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

ja genau sowas suche ich. 

Kann man davon ausgehen das ein I5 und eine GTX 670 mit leichtem OC in soeinem Gehäuse stabil und mit anständigen Temps zu betreiben sind?

von der Leistung her haben die kleinen Boards ja keine einbußen im vergleich zu den großen oder?


----------



## pringles (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Leistungstechnisch stehen die kleinen Boards den großen nichts nach, man hat halt weniger Anschlüsse usw. aber sonst 
Noch kleiner geht es nur mit einem Sugo sg05, da musst du aber aufpassen die Grafikkarte darf nicht länger als 25,4cm sein und als CPU-Kühler könnte man z.B. ein Samuel 17 nehmen, da ist übertakten aber wirklich nur leicht möglich. Ansonsten könnte man auch eine Kompackt Wakü einbauen, damit könnte man mehr übertakten, ist aber beim einbau schwieriger.


----------



## Sunjy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

25,4cm sollte ja so einiges Abdecken. High end wirds eh nich eher so gehobene mittelklasse


----------



## Knurzf0ten (18. März 2013)

Das silverstone fortress ft03 wäre auch eine Überlegung wert
Ist dann zwar im "hochkant-format" aber dabei immernoch recht kompakt


----------



## wuschi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Falls du es ganz klein haben wilst 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/265878-putzig-der-kleine.html


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Die Sugo Reihe von Silverstone ist auch cool, SG06 und SG05 sind super klein, High End Karten passen da aber nicht rein (dürfen nur bis zu 22,8 cm lang sein). Das SG07 dagegen nimmt auch sehr lange Karten auf, ist dafür aber auch wieder etwas größer.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Das ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt davon:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG03B-F USB 3.0 Sugo - black


----------



## wuschi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

kannst dir auch mal das lian li PC-Q25 anschaun
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...ex=584&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f


----------



## promsn (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Hi,

ich suche auch nach einem kleinem Gehäuse für einen neuen Gaming PC. Es sollte eine Standard Große Grafikkarte (32cm?) fassen können, es muss also nicht eine Mini Graka verbaut werden.

Welches Board, Netzteil etc. könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Es kann ruhig was in der Größe vom Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced, Mini-ITX sein (wobei ich das schon nicht schlecht finde).

Das Lian-Li PC-Q25 ist zwar schön, verfügt aber über kein 5,25" Einschub für ein CD-ROM Laufwerk (eher für NAS geeignet).

Ich möchte nicht übertakten oder sonstige Spielereien verbauen .

Gruß, promsn


----------



## Shaav (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Kennst du das PC-Q08?


----------



## promsn (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Ja, hab mir schon einige Videos angeschaut. Beim Händler meines Vertrauens gibt es das jedoch nicht, was mich nicht abhalten würde es zu kaufen.

Welches Board bis ca. 100€ kann man empfehlen? Idee ist ein Sockel 1155 . Ob i3 oder i5, oder H77 oder Z77. Ich weiß nicht. meinen letzten PC hatte ich vor ca. 5 Jahren gekauft


----------



## Eftilon (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Ich finde die sie SUGO Serie von Silverstone spannend, SG/07/9, da  passen auch lange GPUs drin, nur bei der Kühler höhe musst du abstriche  machen, aber da gibts auch einiges was rein passt.

Mit meinen Sugo7 bin ich sehr zufrieden und Temp Technisch alles im Grünen.

eftilon


----------



## Shaav (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



> Welches Board bis ca. 100€ kann man empfehlen?



Ich wüsste keins, das ich mir für 100€ kaufen würde. Z77+ Onboard WLAN gibt es meines Wissens nach erst ab 100€


----------



## promsn (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Naja, es muss ja kein Z77 sein. Wie wäre es damit? 

ASRock H77M-ITX, Mainboard


----------



## Kirch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



Ahab schrieb:


> Die Sugo Reihe von Silverstone ist auch cool, SG06 und SG05 sind super klein, High End Karten passen da aber nicht rein (dürfen nur bis zu 22,8 cm lang sein). Das SG07 dagegen nimmt auch sehr lange Karten auf, ist dafür aber auch wieder etwas größer.



Beim SG05 gibt der Hersteller 25,4 cm für Grafikkarten an aber mit ein wenig Arbeit bekommt man auch die größte Highend Karte rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bau gerade selbst ein SG05 zusammen und bin absolut überzeugt von dem Gehäuse. Kleiner als das wird man auch nichtmehr finden.


----------



## promsn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Guten Tag,

hier meine Zusammenstellung. Meinungen sind gerne erwünscht 

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/b4a7de12d41c7733aef7feef1317e710

Gruß, promsn


----------



## Shaav (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Netzteil überdimensioniert, dir reichen auch locker 300W

Wraum so ein großes Gehäuse, wenn der PC möglichst klein sein soll?


----------



## promsn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Wegen der Grafikkarte und anderen Vorteilen.

Und es muss ja nicht zwingend das kleinste sein was es gibt


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Juli 2013)

Welchen CPU Kühler?
Ein H Chipsatz und Ocn? Seit wann ist das denn möglich?


----------



## promsn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Welchen CPU Kühler?
> Ein H Chipsatz und Ocn? Seit wann ist das denn möglich?


 
Erstmal Boxed. Was meinst du mit Ocn ?


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der I5 in der -K Version überflüssig wenn du dir "nur" ein H77 MB holst.
OCén kannst du damit nicht und warum dann einen -K Prozzi kaufen?

Was du dir auch anschauen kannst wäre das da:
BitFenix Prodigy | Geizhals Deutschland=


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



shadie schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der I5 in der -K Version überflüssig wenn du dir "nur" ein H77 MB holst.
> OCén kannst du damit nicht und warum dann einen -K Prozzi kaufen?
> 
> Was du dir auch anschauen kannst wäre das da:
> BitFenix Prodigy | Geizhals Deutschland=


 
Wobei das Prodigy nun wirklich nicht klein ist


----------



## promsn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Übertakten will ich nicht. Und der CPU scheint mir recht gut und günstig zu sein.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Nehm lieber nen i5 3470 - kostet weniger und ist genauso schnell.


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, wofür dann eine k CPU. ich würde da eher ein i5 4570 + AsRock B85M-ITX nehmen


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, wofür dann eine k CPU. ich würde da eher ein i5 4570 + AsRock B85M-ITX nehmen


 
Ich hätte bei so nem Mini-Gehäuse bedenken ob man dadrin einen Haswell kühl genug halten kann - da viele selbst mit großen Gehäusen & Kühlern Probleme kriegen.


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Das mit Haswell ist Blödsinn, der wird erst bei höheren Spannungen wirklcih warm 
Ich verstehe auch nciht was da jetzt für eine Panik geschoben wird, war das nciht bei Ivy anfangs auch so


----------



## Shaav (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Die Panik ist unbegründet. Achja, das PC-Q08 ist nicht klein. Da kann man ohne Probleme eine CPU auf 4,5Ghz takten, einen potenten Kühler vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



Shaav schrieb:


> Die Panik ist unbegründet. Achja, das PC-Q08 ist nicht klein. Da kann man ohne Probleme eine CPU auf 4,5Ghz takten, einen potenten Kühler vorrausgesetzt.


 
Nana, so einfach ist das auch nciht, um Haswell bei Taktraten um die 4,5 Ghz im Zaum zu halten braucht man schon einen Kaliber vom Kaliber eines Silver Arrows und der passt nun wirklich nicht in das Q08


----------



## Shaav (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Eine AIO-Wasserkühlung passt da aber rein. Damit sollte das doch gehen


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Und dann heizt sich die Graka extrem auf, da sie mit der heißen Luft klar kommen muss, also ich würde mir das mit dem Übertakten in so einem kleinen Gehäuse zweimal überlegen


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Daher rate ich ja auch zum Bitfenix, da hast du direkt vorm Prozzi nen schönen großen Lüfter.
Bei den Lian Li könnte es eng werden, die sind eher für NAS Eigenbauten gedacht


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



shadie schrieb:


> Daher rate ich ja auch zum Bitfenix, da hast du direkt vorm Prozzi nen schönen großen Lüfter.
> Bei den Lian Li könnte es eng werden, die sind eher für NAS Eigenbauten gedacht


 
Das Prodigy ist aber eher so groß wie ein mATX Tower und das ist einfach nicht klein


----------



## promsn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Stop stop.

Ich will nicht übertakten. Erstmal danke für die Tipps

Und mir gefällt das Gehäuse. Für mich ist es klein genug.


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*



promsn schrieb:


> Stop stop.
> 
> Ich will nicht übertakten. Erstmal danke für die Tipps
> 
> Und mir gefällt das Gehäuse. Für mich ist es klein genug.


 
Was soll mit dem Rechner eig gemacht werden, ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal einen Thread im passenden Unterforum aufmachen


----------



## promsn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

Kleiner Gaming PC. Und klein ist doch Definitionssache. Das LianLi ist für mich klein genug


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleinstes Gehäuse für Gaming PC*

WIe gesagt eröffne doch bitte einen eigenen Thread im passenden Unterforum, da du hier einen fremden Thread gekapert hast, was nebenbei bemerkt nciht besonders höflich ist


----------

